# [OT] Realmente merece la pena Gentoo?

## German3D

Buenas foro  :Wink: 

El otro dia instalando gentoo 2004.3 x86_64 me vinieron a la mente unas preguntas , las cuales me gustaria compartir con vosotros y ver los comentarios ...

Son las siguientes : 

 :Arrow:  Realmente merece la pena usar Gentoo ?

Es decir en un A64 llebo casi 2 dias compilando todo , y claro piensas ... hombre ... 2 dias pero luego la mejora es brutal ! , pero segun lei la mejora en el mejor de los casos es de un 5% no?

No cabe duda que con gentoo es con la distro que mas aprendi ( cierto es que fue gracias a un contacto del MSN que tb la usa y fue quien me ayudo a no desesperarme ) Tambien es cierto que es con la que me puse mas en serio , quizas eso fue lo que me hizo aprender mas que con cualquier otra .

Pregunta nº2

 :Arrow:   Instalariais en alguna empresa una Gentoo como servidor ? 

Esta va destinada a quien trabaja profesionalmente en esto , ya que es lo que me gustaria hacer en un futuro ...

Pero que dices al de la empresa ? - Mire me pongo con el PC y en 1 semana ya lo tendra compilado y funcionando ! 

 :Arrow:   Y lo ultimo ... Que hace diferente a gentoo de una debian por ejemplo ? Ya se que el emerge vs apt-get pero algo mas ? 

54|u2 y gracias por leerme , que creo que me esta dando el bajon por gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Es decir en un A64 llebo casi 2 dias compilando todo , y claro piensas ... hombre ... 2 dias pero luego la mejora es brutal ! , pero segun lei la mejora en el mejor de los casos es de un 5% no? 

 

si, no creo que notes mucha diferencia respecto a otras distros, mas aún hoy en día con los bicho máquinas que se están vendiendo. 

Además optimizar el código, ccache, prelink, hdparm y demás cosillas que se comentan se puede hacer en cualquier linux y la mayoría de distros lo hacen ya por defecto.

De gentoo me atrajeron muchas otras cosas como p.ej. compilar con mis muuuy amados uses y con el gcc pro-police, no he visto nada parecido en ninguna otra distro.

 *Quote:*   

> Instalariais en alguna empresa una Gentoo como servidor ? 

 

yo no lo he hecho, pero sé de gente que si lo hizo y tengo entendido que va bastante bien. Mira el proyecto hardened, especialemente desarollado para éstos menesteres:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/

saluetes

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Vamos a ver, Gentoo no es optimizacion, que no siempre implica velocidad sino control sobre tu sistema. La intencion de gentoo es que tengas un sistema a tu gusto y necesidades, con las flags quete vengan mejor, las opciones de compilacion (USE) que mas te interesen, etc aunque general te de mas trabajo de instalar (que no de mantener) que cualquier otra distro. ¿Vale la pena? Si te gusta poder controlar hasta lo mas minimo de tu sistema, sí, sino quizá deberías elegir otra distro.

Espero haberte ayudado.

----------

## viei

Si eres de los que te gusta investigar y encontrarte con complicaciones para luego sentir la satisfaccion de haberlo superdado....dale a gentoo!!! y fliparas....

Si lo que quieres es meter un CD que se te instale todo y como mucho leer el correo....

windoz o si quieres decir a tus amigos que tienes un linux, pues madrake por ejemplo

Si quieres ser Gentooza como nosotros, bienvenido colega!!!

----------

## navegante

Llevo usando gentoo ya buen tiempo, no mas que muchos en este foro, mi experiencia a sido muy buena con el sistema no ya por la optimizacion ya que como mencionan puede descartarse ya que otras distros incluyen varias por defecto, veo dos puntos fuertes en gentoo:

Mejor sistema de administración

Aprendizaje profundo del sistema

En el caso de la administración ni que decirte el emerge, rc-update, etc.. son la maravilla además de que los ficheros de configuración son texto plano, muy faciles de entender (la mayoria). SuSE y compañia con yast solo gastan recursos y le ocultan al administrador del sistema el sistema, cosa que en seguridad yo descartaria. En cuanto a aprendizaje profundo si estas estudiando es lo mejor que puedes usar ya que te muestra las cosas como son, sin florituras, así cuando llegues a otro sistema aunque no sea gentoo ya tendras cierta soltura con comandos, ficheros y configuraciones.

Sobre lo de usarlo en producción dependería mucho del tipo de sistema, si es para un servidor moderno que necesite tener software reciente y con un sistema de seguridad (entiendase glsa) iría por gentoo. Si tus espectativas no son de software reciente, tu harware es viejo, iria por debían (aka ubuntu). En el caso de usarlo para areas de oficina, centros de computo para escuelas, yo recomendaría Mandrake/SuSE, ya que el público objetivo es escaso en conocimientos de informatica. Bueno eso es todo espero no haber sido tan rollero y haberte ayudado, Saludos.

----------

## esculapio

Vale la pena intentar lo que estas haciendo porque no dudo que gentoo va al frente en la adecuación del software a tu arquitectura. Yo estoy pensando en pasarme recien en el 2006 porque todavia tengo dudas sobre el chipset de placa madre.

----------

## IceFox

La verdad de las cosas es que lo que significa gentoo para mi es una personalización completa desde el principio de la instalación hasta la última actualización hecha.

Los USE flags son una clara muestra de ello.  Y lo de compilar las aplicaciones (independiente de la optimizacion que se logre) mantienen la misma lógica.

Si quieres algo más rápido y fácil prueba otras distribuciones linux (no te recomiendo usar windows).  

No por que algunas distribuciones linux mantengan ciertos grados de facilidad son peores (son solamente distintas), por otro lado mientras más simple sea mejor para el usuario final.  En realidad son diversos los "sabores" (lease distros) de linux.  Y sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

Sobre trabajarlo en una empresa como servidor dudo que se tarde una semana en compilar lo necesario, no sería necesario instalar un servidor X ni menos un gestor de escritorio.  

Quizas para tenerlo como pc de escritorio, demore una semana o más.. Pero no sé si para allá iba tu pregunta.

y sobre el emerge v/s apt-get no me pronuncio ya que nunca he usado debian y no conozco mayormente apt-get  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

A mi Gentoo me gusta por su gestion de paquetes y su alto grado de personalizacion. Para mi la optimizacion es algo en segundo plano.

De todas formas dos dias compilando todo me parece una burrada para tu equipo. Yo hace poco cambie mis FLAGS y recompile TODO y a penas estuvo unas horas. No se cuanto tardó porque me fui de casa por la madrugada y al volver por la noche ya habia acabado, pero desde luego estuvo menos de un dia. ¿No sera que no has escogido bien tus USE y está compilando muchas cosas que no necesitas?

Y sobre Debian, yo he usado durante dos años Debian. Me encanta esa distro y si no usase Gentoo usaria esa, pero me parece mucho mejor para mis necesidades Gentoo. De todas las cosas malas que te podria decir de Debian, solo comentare una: Lo antiuado que estan sus paquetes. Aunque uses sources_list inestables o no oficiales ciertamente las versiones llevan mucho retraso frente a Gentoo, ademas en cuanto te pones a usar muchas sources no oficiales, al cabo de los meses dejan de estar mantenidas y empieza a fallar todo.

Y sobre apt-get vs Portage, el sistema de puertos tipo BSD le da mil patadas a apt-get y emerge es mucho mas potente y mas flexible que el apt-get.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## celeron2002

Como ya te han dicho, la ventaja de gentoo ademas de las optimizaciones, es el control sobre la maquina que logras tener  :Very Happy: 

Pero IMHO, ese gran control no justifica el tiempo que tarde en las compilaciones, ademas creo que las distros deberian de tener por preferencia el uso de binarios, y en segundo lugar el de sources, pero bueno es cosa de gustos al fin y al cabo  :Razz: . Yo por eso ahora uso archlinux, el cual me da un soporte aceptable para ambos (sources & binarios). Ojala la cantidad de paquetes binarios de gentoo siga creciendo, aunque de esat forma perderia la "escensia" de la distro  :Razz: 

----------

## German3D

Muchas gracias compañeros  :Smile: 

Ahora mismo os escribo desde un gentoo x86_64  :Wink:  Ahora nos toca "makearlo" al gusto del consumidor . Sobre lo de que tardo 2 dias en compilar tambien incluia bajar todo de internet a 10 kb/s ¬¬ timofonica sux . Ademas que baje TODO KDE ( lo que hace la inexperiencia jeje ) 

Bueno muchachos sigo configurando esto  :Wink: 

54|u2 y tnx

EDIT : Stolz no se si en este foro o en N3D te vi que ponias el tiempo que te tardo en compilar KDE-base me puedes decir como mirarlo ? TNX

----------

## Sertinell

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Stolz no se si en este foro o en N3D te vi que ponias el tiempo que te tardo en compilar KDE-base me puedes decir como mirarlo ? TNX

 No soy stolz, pero ...

```
# genlop -t kdebase

 * kde-base/kdebase

     Thu Sep 16 03:03:02 2004 >>> kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 9 minutes and 9 seconds.

     Mon Nov  8 03:30:17 2004 >>> kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1

       merge time: 2 hours, 51 minutes and 53 seconds.

     Wed Nov 24 07:38:39 2004 >>> kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1

       merge time: 2 hours, 43 minutes and 46 seconds.

     Sun Dec 12 15:31:48 2004 >>> kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2

       merge time: 1 hour, 58 minutes and 27 seconds.

     Tue Dec 14 11:09:05 2004 >>> kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r1

       merge time: 3 hours, 21 minutes and 8 seconds.

```

un saludo

----------

## German3D

Aha gracias  :Wink: 

Necesito algun programa ? 

```
a64 / # genlop -t kdebase

bash: genlop: command not found

a64 / # genlop -t kde

bash: genlop: command not found

```

54|u2

----------

## Stolz

# emerge genlop

 :Wink: 

----------

## manucorrales

La ventaja de Gentoo como se dijo ya, no es solo la ganancia en performance sino el mantenimiento, el excelente sistema de paquetes, etc...

Me gustaria hacer hincapie en esto del mantenimiento, hace ya un tiempo que no utilizo otra distro, pero si queres estar con los paquetes nuevos bien fresquitos y con actualizaciones de seguridad, etc... las otras distros sacan versiones nuevas cada  pocos meses, lo que hace que se deba reinstalar el sistema de vez en cuando para mantenerse al dia. Esto no ocurre con Gentoo.

Me uno al reclamo de disponer de una cantidad mas grande de binarios, no considero que esto atente contra el espiritu de gentoo si contamos con los fuentes de todas maneras.

----------

## Overpeer

Gentoo es la mejor distro por ...

... lo configurable que es?

... el portage?

... su fantastica documentacion?

... lo didactica que es?

... su rendimiento?

SI. Pero tambien ... por la gente que lo usa  :Wink: 

He probado varias distros y por consiguiente me he movido por varias comunidades, pero como la Gentooza ninguna  :Very Happy: 

Merece la pena tanto esfuerzo a la hora de instalar? Para mi si.

Además, una vez que usas Gentoo te vuelves paranoico. El otro dia instale una Debian Sarge y mientras me comia las uñas y veia esa barra en ncurses avanzar diciendome los paquetes que estaba instalando gritaba por dentro ... "no!! ese no!! dios!! me pasaré la tarde desinstalando cosas!" x'D Es el daño mental que te produce querer controlarlo todo muaaaaahahahaha  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo.

----------

## IceFox

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

> El otro dia instale una Debian Sarge y mientras me comia las uñas y veia esa barra en ncurses avanzar diciendome los paquetes que estaba instalando gritaba por dentro ... "no!! ese no!! dios!! me pasaré la tarde desinstalando cosas!"

 

Pero me imagino que en debian también existen posibilidades para una instalación mínima y después instalar lo necesario con su apt-get ?? o estoy muy perdido ??

----------

## ertomas

IceFox en debian hay instalacion minima, yo la tengo corriendo en un server en 300 MB, pero el problema es q no es tan minima como podria ser gentoo.

German3D, Gentoo tiene unas ventajas, y claro desventajas (aunque no las veo como desventajas):

 :Arrow:  Como sistema de escritorio, excelente.

 :Arrow:  Como sistema multimedia, excelente.

 :Arrow:  Como servidor, excelente.

 :Arrow:  Estabilidad altisima.

Y asi no pararia, mas que nada porque gentoo la construyes desde el compilador gcc, y lo construyes todo a tu gusto, con tus configuracion, tus scripts, etc..etc... Para mi es la mejor distro, y la diferencia del APT de Debian, con el emerge de Gentoo, es el magnifico sistema portage, con posibilidades de configuracion altisimas!!!, y muchas otras ventajas, como las actualizaciones al poco tiempo de que saquen las versiones, siempre esta actualizado. 

Un inconveniente podria ser,quizas, la larga espera cuando estas instalando el sistema operativo, como me a mi me gusta el texto, para mi es un orgullo, pero para otros sera una desesperacion. Pero yo pienso, si todas esas letras..xD, me van a hacer que el sistema vaya rapidisimo, chapo!!!por las letras, 

I Love Gentoo..... y no cambiara Gentoo por nada del mundo, he aprendido mucho con ella, y yo se la recomiendaria a cualquiera que estuviera interesado en, algo diferente, y mejor.

Un Saludo

----------

## German3D

 :Smile:  Gracias a todos 

Desde luego que una vez superas el comienzo ( para mi algo problematico por mis conocimientos ) el resto va como la seda .

54|u2 y nos vemos en el foro con mas preguntas   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kabutor

El problema es que si usas Gentoo le ves los fallos muy de cerca, y eso siempre hecha para atras, 

Estas ahora en la posicion de "esto me falla o no me gusta" y he oido que la distro XXXXX hace eso de manera fantastica, y posiblemente sea verdad pero no ves los puntos negativos de las otras distros hasta que no las has usado.

Yo uso gentoo pq aun con sus puntos flacos es la que mas se adapta a lo que yo quiero, si compilar mucho es un problema y quieres otra cosa prueba otras distros y dentro de unos meses cuando hayas visto los puntos debiles de las otras te vemos de vuelta   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Attalya

A mi gentoo me encanta,  pero tener a mi portatil compilando dos días, no me gustaba demasiado.

Problemas que le veo a la Gentoo, casi ninguno, quizá y por decir algo que el soporte en binarios está abandonado y la mayoría de paquetes haya que compilarlos  :Sad: 

Lo mejor de Gentoo su emerge, me parece fabuloso y lo hecho mucho de menos   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ahora tengo Ubuntu, lo mejor de ella la instalacion, tenerla instalada en menos de 30min, es un paso que no echa para atras a cualquiera que no sepa de que va esto del linux  :Laughing:  . Y destacar que los problemas de mi disco duro han desaparecido.

Lo peor..... que no sé muy bien por donde meterle mano, que el apt-get no me instala muchos paquetes por que necesitan dependencias que no estan soportadas, que tengo que incluir repositorios de paquetes cada dos por tres, para buscar paquetes, que se suponen deberían de estar, y alguno que otro

Lo que tengo muy claro es que en el momento me compré uno de sobremesa, instalaré la gentoo en él.

----------

## artic

Gentoo es muy personalizable,ademas un 5% es muchisimo aunque no lo parezca a priori ..... gentoo no se puede catalogar (optimizacion ,personalizacion e innovacion)  se aprende mucho con ella y eso no tienen precio,solo de pensar en usar mandrake o derivados se me ponen los pelos de punta.

Salu2

----------

## ohzaru

Vengo de SUSE, y la mejora de redimiento y velocidad a sido espectacular y eso que aun no he optimizado apenas los USE, ya ire mirandolo mejor.

Fedora iva bien de velocidad, pero muchas veces haciendo varias cosas a la vez ya se notaba como tiraba de swap y ralentizaba todo. Eso mismo en SUSE, se comia todo el swap y ya no se movia ni el raton. Quiero probar ubuntu en el curro a ver como va, pero para mi escritorio de casa lo tengo clarisimo GENTOO por:

-optimizacion de binarios, librerias, etc...

-control total sobre todo el sistema, arranque, scripts, modulos, servicios, etc...

-escritorio con todo al dia y actual.

-estabilidad, es robusta como un roble.

-comodidad, esta TODO en el portage.

-he aprendido mas de linux durante este 1er mes con gentoo que en 1 año con fedora y 2 meses con suse. Todo gracias a esta gran base del conocimiento que es este foro    :Very Happy: 

SaludosLast edited by ohzaru on Wed Feb 09, 2005 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## P0w3r3d

llevo alrededor de 2 años y medio urilizando linux, ellos solo 1 con gentoo. Antes de gentoo utilice redhat(7.0, 7.2, 8.1beta, 9.0, Enterprice Server), Suse, debian... pero desde que probe el gentoo no me ha gustado ninguna otra distro.

- aprendi mas en los 3 dias que me demore en instalar mi primer gentoo que con las demas, casi todo el tiempo haciendo y deshaciendo las cosas por "meteduras de pies", por errores que cometia.

su sistema de paquetes es muy bueno y flexible.

al igual que Overpeer me he vuelto un poco paranoico con lo que va en mi sistema, y tengo que estar a la expectativa para cuando salga una actualizacion de algun paquete que necesito, utilizarla, y a veces eso ocurre tan rapido...

muy pocas distros se mantienen tan actualizadas y estables como esta, porque en las demas casi siempre para poder tener paquetes actualizados hay que estar buscando los fuentes, y ver esos de quien dependen y ver, a su vez, de quien dependen ellos, o buscar una distro de prueba, como Fedora, que aunque no es tan inestable, hay que estar consciente de que es de prueba.

----------

## RadikalQ3

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Realmente merece la pena usar Gentoo ?
> 
> 

 

A mi me gusta no por el asunto de la optimización (que tambien), sino por su filosofía de manejo, su sencillez para instalar cualquier cosa de cualquier forma, en fin...

Si hubiera una distro como Gentoo con paquetes precompilados... la usaria sólo por su filosofía.

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es decir en un A64 llebo casi 2 dias compilando todo , y claro piensas ... hombre ... 2 dias pero luego la mejora es brutal ! , pero segun lei la mejora en el mejor de los casos es de un 5% no?
> 
> 

 

No se la diferencia de rendimiento, pero se que... se nota.

De todas formas, yo ya no tardo tanto en instalar un chisme gentoo... ahora lo que hago es parto de stage3, instalo todo por defecto y  cuando ya funciona todo, optimizo flags y uses y recompilo todo el sistema en background.

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Instalariais en alguna empresa una Gentoo como servidor ? 
> 
> 

 

Yo tengo un servidor con Gentoo, que se usa principalmente para albergar todos los ficheros de la empresa (planos, proyectos, despieces, listas, facturas... en fin, todo).

Al principio lo intenté con un Windows 2000, y funcionaba, claro, pero cuando habia un casque era terrible, sufria cuelgues, perdidas de rendimiento, y en definitiva era insufriblemente lento.

El chisme es usado por unos 25 puestos, y al principio era tan insufrible que la gente solo lo usaba como 'almacen'.

Un dia se me ocurrio instalar una debian, y la cosa mejoró, tenia uptimes de meses sin perdidas de rendimiento y la velocidad de la red mejoro sensiblemente.

La gente comenzó a usar los recursos remotos como si fueran locales, es decir, trabajaban abriendo planos directamente del servidor.

Un dia, llego el jefe echando pestes porque alguien le habia 'robado' del servidor el fichero con las nominas de todos, asi que exigió una nueva jerarquia de permisos... es decir, los de administracion pueden leer esto, pero no pueden escribir lo otro y demas.

Como era una cosa compleja, tuve que instalar todo con soporte para ACLs y ahi es donde mande Debian a tomar por saco, ya que si queria ACLs tenia que andar recompilando cosas a mano, indicando configuraciones y demas.

Al final, instalé una Gentoo como la que tenia en casa, puse USE=acl y a correr.

Después, como una de mis tareas es programar automatas, y, como cada automata tiene su propio software de programacion mierdero que tarde o temprano te hace cascar el windows, me instale en mi chisme de trabajo tambien una gentoo, y con vmware puedo disponer de varios windows con varias cosas instaladas, y para mas versatilidad, estos windows se los puedo pasar a mi compañero para no andar instalando los mismos sofwares y los usa, aun siendo su chisme diferente al mio...

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> arrow:  Y lo ultimo ... Que hace diferente a gentoo de una debian por ejemplo ? Ya se que el emerge vs apt-get pero algo mas ? 
> 
> 

 

Que los paquetes estan mas actualizados, que los parches de las cosas se aplican solos, estos foros que son una gozada...  :Smile: 

----------

## flaab_0n

GremanG, Gentoo si vale la pena. Aunque solo sea porque mola trastear con el.

Y por cierto, eres el Gentooza mas cercano de donde vivo. Vivo en Alcorcon, Prado santo Domingo. Veo tu pueblo desde aquí xD

----------

## German3D

 *RadikalQ3 wrote:*   

>  estos foros que son una gozada... 

 

No cabe duda  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] Realmente merece la pena Gentoo?

 

Por supuesto que no... 

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## German3D

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [OT] Realmente merece la pena Gentoo? 
> 
> Por supuesto que no... 
> 
> Salu2.Ferdy

 

?_? Podrias explicar el por que ?

----------

## asph

yo la verdad es que no les veo el sentido a este tipo de posts.. nadie te tiene que convencer para usar gentoo, lo mejor es que la pruebes y que decidas por ti mismo ya que cada uno tiene unas necesidades y gustos diferentes.

leyendo un poco acerca de gentoo te das cuenta de que es una distribucion muy potente, en la que tienes que compilar todos los paquetes (lo que lleva tiempo) y es altamente configurable. Esto tiene sus inconvenientes y sus ventajas.. analizalos, prueba gentoo durante unas semanas y entonces sabras por ti mismo si merece la pena o no.

----------

## focahclero

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> Ahora tengo Ubuntu, lo mejor de ella la instalacion, tenerla instalada en menos de 30min, es un paso que no echa para atras a cualquiera que no sepa de que va esto del linux

 Si es precisamente por eso no hace falta que te dejes Gentoo: puedes utilizar Vidalinux (¡hoy he instalado un equipo con ella perfectamente en el tiempo que dices!) o la futura Gran Mayix.

Una vez instalado ya tienes todo el Portage a tu disposición.

Eso sí, cuando luego se quiere ampliar/mejorar el sistema volverás a las compilaciones si no localizas los paquetes binarios.

Saludos,

----------

## zorth

hola.

SI, un rotundo SI que vale la pena. por que?

haz como hice yo, un buen dia dices BASTA! estoy hasta la misma poya de windows por los tipicos motivos que todos sabemos y sabes en tu interior que necesitas otro sistema operativo pero que ya!

y cual? ahi viene el dilema...

prueba mandrake durante un tiempo, pasate por los red hats (actualmente fedora, aunque probe el valhalla y el shrike), prueba suse (apestoso donde lo haya como el solo) y por ultimo, paseate por una debian sarge (solo para masocas) y descubre del que dicen es el complicado gentoo...

que puedo decir? lo estrene en mi pc en febrero del 2004, hoy, un año mas tarde, sigue en mi pc y nos queremos mucho, llevamos una buena relacion y tenemos cordialidad exceptuando alguna bronca domestica xD

GENTOO para mi es la unica alternativa viable, no hay mas linux para mi que gentoo... por ahora.

saludos.

----------

## AnFe

Pues yo tambien digo que SI y rotundo tambien jeje

Llevo varios años usando Linux y con Gentoo aproximadamente desde septiembre de 2003 (la v1.4) y todavia no he tenido ningun problema. Con Windows ya tendria que haber reinstalado unas cuantas veces, con mandrake o similares ya tendria un cacao de programas instalados, que si por rpm's, tarballs...; y con debian estaria un tanto anticuado

Ademas otra ventaja que le veo a gentoo son los stages. Si tienes prisa o no dispones de conexion en la instalacion empiezas por el stage 3 y en menos de una hora lo tienes isntalado completamente a tu gusto. Luego mediante el emerge vas actualizando poco a poco y al final te queda como si hubieras instalado desde el 1er stage. Ademas en mi opinion empezar por el stage 3 es bastante facil, una persona con poco conocimientos de linux podria instalarlo sin problemas.

Un saludo

----------

## einar matveinen

Claro que gentoo merece la pena, te ofrece un sistema que construyes tú a tu medida, según lo que necesites, ya sea un servidor de producción, una estación de trabajo, una máquina para que tu hermana/o navegue por inet,etc. Gentoo es flexibilidad, es seguridad, es la distro con la que más he aprendido, con la que hago más pruebas, con la que tengo siempre todo el software actualizado, con la que tengo siempre los últimos núcleos, con una documentación en línea excelente...

No sé, parece que gentoo me gusta.

----------

